# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Why not Lungfish?

## Nonn

I leart from a few Singaporien who visited Thailand that you are not allow to keep Lungfish in Singapore. Just wondering what is the reason behind such ban. What is Singapore government seeing that our havn't? 

The only fish we are not allow too keep here in Thailand are the Pyranha, with very obvious reason.

----------


## hwchoy

I am guessing that all lungfishes are on the CITES list?

----------


## Nonn

As far as I know, only Neoceratodus forsteri, the Australien Lungfish is in CITES list.

----------


## stormhawk

Nonn, I think your sources have not seen enough lungfishes in ALL the shops locally yet.  :Laughing:  There's no such ban as far as I know and I still see juvenile lungfishes for sale. The only one they don't allow are those that are on the endangered list, unless that is, they're captive-bred stock like the arowanas. :wink:

----------


## Nonn

Ah, ok that will explain it. 2 Singaporiens whom I took to the fish market was excited to see the lungfish in the shop and told me they are ban in Singapore. I coulnd't figure out why.... Loh Han is more dangerous if you will ask me.

----------


## MrTree

Wow, big fish talk! Only one species is on the CITES appendix 2. Aussie lung that is. But if the fish comes in by proper channel, it's perfectly alright to sell. Quite recently I finally got to see a real _Pro.amphibius_. That was very cute. But my ultimate dream fish is still the Aussie's. I will get it when I really have space to keep the fish!

Cheers,

----------


## Green Baron

I saw a Lungfish at C328 LFS yesterday ! It is about 8" long.

----------

